# How much cream do you get from a Nigerian Dwarf?



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all,
So Nigerians are supposed to produce about 6-10% butterfat. But what does that mean.
Like how much cream would you get from one quart? If anybody has pictures of some that would be great. 
Thanks!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am curious about people’s experiences with cream also.
Does anyone seperate cream?
I know with a cream seperator you lose a lot in the little discs, so it’s only worth it of you have gallons of milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goat milk is naturally homogenized so cream doesn't float to the top like a cow. Hence the cream separator.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So


ksalvagno said:


> Goat milk is naturally homogenized so cream doesn't float to the top like a cow. Hence the cream separator.


 so it actually has a lot more cream than separates?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Goat milk is naturally homogenized so cream doesn't float to the top like a cow. Hence the cream separator.


Hahahha this is pretty much exactly what i said in her other post a minute ago. .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No goat has the amount of cream you would get from a cow. It takes a lot of goat milk to get a little cream.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> No goat has the amount of cream you would get from a cow. It takes a lot of goat milk to get a little cream.


Well I had a friend with a Nubian that gave about two cups cream per 2 quart jar.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> No goat has the amount of cream you would get from a cow. It takes a lot of goat milk to get a little cream.


I would think that is only because the cow gives a lot more milk.
If you have a number of milking goats and seperate the cream, you should get more cream too.
I'm going to try it when I grow up!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a cream separator..I have saane and lamancha and Nigerian..get more per quart when nigie milk is added. Its wonderful..so so yummy. 
If you let milk sit and skim it off it will take forever and it will sour before you get enough.


----------



## Mac's Rainbow (Jul 30, 2012)

I raise Nigerians and have been using a cream separator just recently and have found that I get about a quart of cream from a gallon of milk although I am second guessing my self on the amount of cream it may be more, I know it isn't less. So a quart or more of cream from a gallon of milk. 
Mac's Rainbow Nigerians
SKM


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I use a cream separator..I have saane and lamancha and Nigerian..get more per quart when nigie milk is added. Its wonderful..so so yummy.
> If you let milk sit and skim it off it will take forever and it will sour before you get enough.


Link?


Mac's Rainbow said:


> I raise Nigerians and have been using a cream separator just recently and have found that I get about a quart of cream from a gallon of milk although I am second guessing my self on the amount of cream it may be more, I know it isn't less. So a quart or more of cream from a gallon of milk.
> Mac's Rainbow Nigerians
> SKM


That's more like what I was thinking. Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/Electric-Cre...argid=aud-801381245258:pla-452946677931&psc=1


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We let our Nigerian Dwarf milk sit in the refrigerator until the cream naturally separates. We stored the milk in 8 pint jars and got about an inch of cream in each jar. It took about a week. With about 8 inches we could make a little less than a stick of butter.
A cream separator looks much much more efficient and it is a lot faster. Unfortunately, they’re a little expensive...


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> We let our Nigerian Dwarf milk sit in the refrigerator until the cream naturally separates. We stored the milk in 8 pint jars and got about an inch of cream in each jar. It took about a week. With about 8 inches we could make a little less than a stick of butter.
> A cream separator looks much much more efficient and it is a lot faster. Unfortunately, they're a little expensive...


COOL! 
Yes, cream separators ARE expensive! I'd really need to be making money to do that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Check local dairies that might be closing (sad fact) or any one selling used. I got mine nearly brand new for $100 I think from a small local.dairy here that closed.
Its earned it pay ten times fold here. Cream is amazing. and non fat milk is still hood forndrinking and cooking, feeding to pigs and such. (just for feeding bottle babies) so no waste


----------

